# Automate CTRL+ click to follow link



## cwood56 (Jun 1, 2007)

How can I automate that function so that a user just clicks on the hyperlink? Instead of holding the control button and clicking?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

To "follow" the link? What is it that you want?
Currently, with IEv7, if you Ctrl+(left-click) it will open up that page in a new tab, in the background. Meaning that you current view does not change as that other tab builds.

Do you want that link to:
Open in the foreground? (meaning, the other tab, where you came from, is still there, just not the focus right now.)
Open in a new window? (meaning a whole new IE window, NOT just a new tab in the current window.)
To close this current page and now go to that new location? (meaning no other pages present.)

Here are some tips from MS:
Keyboard shortcuts Open links in a new tab in the background CTRL+click 
Open links in a new tab in the foreground CTRL+SHIFT+click 
Open a new tab in the foreground CTRL+T 
Open a new tab from the Address bar ALT+ENTER 
Open a new tab from the search box ALT+ENTER 
Open Quick Tabs (thumbnail view) CTRL+Q 
Switch between tabs CTRL+TAB/CTRL+SHIFT+TAB 
Switch to a specific tab number CTRL+n (n can be 1-8) 
Switch to the last tab CTRL+9 
Close current tab CTRL+W 
Close all tabs ALT+F4 
Close other tabs CTRL+ALT+F4


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

From Word:

Tools > Options

Edit Tab

3rd down in the second column


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Word? I thought *cwood56* was talking about IE, or at least some browser. But it may be possible s/he is talking about Word.

As for your directions, *ferrija1*, the 3rd item down on the *Tools>Options, Edit* page, in my MS Word v2003, is: "When selecting, automatically select entire word"

Whereas, the 2nd item down in that 2nd column (the right side of the "Editing Options" sheet) is "Use CTRL + Click to follow hyperlink" which is what I suppose you actually mean. Of course, if you had just called it by name, there would no confusion. Then, regardless of the different positions in different versions, the selection can probably be found, since most wording of selections remain somewhat constant across versions. (Just a suggestion.)


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought that because in Word (and other MS Office apps.) you have to Ctrl+Click to follow a link, and this is in the Business Apps. forum.


----------



## cwood56 (Jun 1, 2007)

That was it.....


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Glad to help.










If your thread is solved, please mark your thread solved by selecting _*Mark Solved*_ and clicking _*Perform Action*_ in the _*Thread Tools*_ at the top of your thread.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

ferrija1 said:


> I thought that because in Word (and other MS Office apps.) you have to Ctrl+Click to follow a link, and this is in the Business Apps. forum.


Oh it was a GREAT guess, I applaud you :up:. However, I do use IE in my business as well.

I just grit my teeth  when people give so little details and they expect you to fill in the _____'s. (My wife does that.  )


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

ChuckE said:


> Oh it was a GREAT guess, I applaud you :up:.


Thank you. 



ChuckE said:


> However, I do use IE in my business as well.


(Web & Email ?)



ChuckE said:


> I just grit my teeth  when people give so little details and they expect you to fill in the _____'s. (My wife does that.  )


I do too. 

fj1


----------

